# Focke Wulf 1000x1000x1000 project



## Neilster (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's some computer art of a Luftwaffe paper plane (Focke-Wulf 1000x1000x1000 project) that I increased in size using fractal decompression software.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice! What software are you using?


----------



## Neilster (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, I didn't do them. I found them somewhere on the net but they were smaller. As I used used fractal decompression software to enlarge them, which also changes their appearence to give them a slightly oil-painted look, I figured it would be ok to post them.

If the real artist objects, I will happily remove them. They're a tribute to his skill anyway.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice.The first one looks great.
I like it.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Neilster said:


> Oh, I didn't do them. I found them somewhere on the net but they were smaller. As I used used fractal decompression software to enlarge them, which also changes their appearence to give them a slightly oil-painted look, I figured it would be ok to post them.
> 
> If the real artist objects, I will happily remove them. They're a tribute to his skill anyway.
> 
> Cheers, Neilster



I was talking about the fractal decompression software?


----------



## Neilster (Jul 10, 2006)

It's a plug in for Photoshop that I got as a demo from the cover disc of a computer mag a couple of years ago. It's called Genuine Fractals. Apparently the generic enlargement in Photoshop is very good but I just liked the idea of fractal decompression.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

Great pics Neilster, I must say that that is one great looking aircraft.


----------



## Neilster (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Henk. I just remembered I got them from Luft46.com so you've all probably already seen them, although the originals are quite a lot smaller.

Focke-Wulf Fw 1000x3 Bomber Project B Luft '46 entry

The artist is Tim Cameron and he's done a magnificent job. My only quibble is the front of the canopy, which I think is a little too high (compared to the artwork below) and would restrict the forward view considerably.

The blurb is interesting...

_ In 1944, Focke-Wulf created three designs for a bomber using two Heinkel-Hirth He S 011 turbojets. These bombers were known under the name of the 1000x1000x1000 Bomber-Projekt and were under the direction of Dipl.-Ing. H. von Halem and D. Küchemann. The designation meant that the aircraft could carry a 1000 kg (2205 lbs) bomb load 1000 km (621 miles) and fly at 1000 km/h (621 mph).
The second design under the design number 031 0239/10 was for a flying wing layout. There was a small fuselage which contained the cockpit and forward landing gear. The wing was swept back at 35 degrees and the fuel load in flexible tanks was carried ahead of the main wing spar. The engines and main landing gear were located behind the main wing spar. Two Heinkel-Hirth He S 011 jet engines each developing 1300 kg (2866 lbs) of thrust were fed by air intakes located in the wing leading edge near the wing roots. The wing tips were bent downwards to act as vertical stabilizers and contained small rudders. The ailerons also served as elevators and *in addition small deflectors were mounted within the jet exhaust, one of the first uses of thrust vectoring*. The main landing gear retracted inwards and the nose gear swung up and forward. A single pilot sat in the extensively glazed cockpit located in the extreme nose, and no armament was planned at this stage in the development. A 1000 kg (2205 lbs) bomb load could be carried in the internal bomb bay located in the center wing.
Since these designs would have taken several years to complete, the end of the war ended all development._

The maximum speed of 1060km/h (654mph) and the ability to carry 1000kg internally to a radius of around 1000km would have made this a formidable aircraft.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Solaris (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anybody know where I might be able to get more detailed plans or drawings of this aircraft. I would like to build a flying scale model to test it out. I have already contacted Tim (he's a great guy - very helpful) but he was unable to assist apart from his rendered images.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 11, 2007)

Great picture. These designs look more technically feasable than the Horton 229.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

this design is covered more in the Luftwaffe Secret Projects series, in the ground attack and special duty volume.........


----------



## Solaris (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for that. Greatly appreciated. I will purchase the book and check it out. By the way, the artist Peter Allen has some very cool new colour schemes posted at Luft46.com site. Worth cheking out as he has also posted the Heinkel He P.1079/B/II. If you think the Ho229 is cool - check this puppy out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

the P.1079 is also in the same book- looks like it'll be right up your street! the ISBN is 1-85780-150-4


----------



## Smokey (Jan 26, 2007)

davparlr said:


> Great picture. These designs look more technically feasable than the Horton 229.



But the Horton 229 actually flew.


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

True.


----------



## Baandert (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that we built a scale model of the fw1000x1000x1000. It will be commisioned next week and then appear at variuos air shows in Germany. 
Check out the website: www.dfwt.nl

Oh and by the way: we also built the Heinkel p.1079/B, but that plane unfortunately crashed during a practise fligth

Regards


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2011)

Great looking aircraft, and great flying builds! Thanks for posting everyone!

A question too: what was the 'planned' name of this aircraft to be? It's recorded here as 1000x 1000x 1000, 1000 x 3, and 3 x 1000, but I'm sure none of these would have been granted by the RLM.
Also, how far into the planning stages was it? Do plans or original sketches exist?


----------

